# New item on macpro.com - Creme Liner



## thelove4tequila (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure these have been released before in the past but I just noticed the addition today. Only two colors, Black and Dark Brown.

Anyone know the how the quality is? How does it differ from Fluidliners?

MAC PRO | Creme Liner


----------



## peacelover18 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

OMG!

There's a new MAC product and we didn't hear about it on Specktra first?!


----------



## bartp (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

wonderful news. Mac seems to be able to keep their secrets 
Love the packaging.


----------



## bartp (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

with a list of discontinued items that is getting longer and longer, it's about time that they brightened up our days with new stuff


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Looks similar to fluidline to me.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

reminds me of the smashbox creme eye liner pots. Makeupforever pots are similer to this one too i think.... imo


----------



## anuy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

mac used to have cremeliner. i think they reformulated the original and brough it back. i am such a fan of this stuff ... YAY!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I'm ordering the black soon. =D


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

They say they can be used wet or dry, so I wonder what it is like dry? hmm...


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Wow, this is a product that was discontinued about 2 years ago; If they are back I'm glad, I loved these, I have the black & brown but have them in the bag to B2M them because they dried out.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I hope this doesn't mean an eventual discontinuation of Fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will die without my Blacktrack!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I am interested in this maybe i will go to a pro store later in oct to try it.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I hope this doesn't mean an eventual discontinuation of Fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will die without my Blacktrack!_

 
they sure as hell better not!  if they do, i'll quit!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Erine you can't quit. I said so.


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

erine, do you happen to know how the pro one differs from fluid line?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I remember this too!  It was discontinued just before or just after the fluidlines came out.  I never tried it.  I probably still won't but I'm glad they brought it back for people who like it.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Erine you can't quit. I said so._

 
then you better tell them not to get rid of it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_erine, do you happen to know how the pro one differs from fluid line?_

 
it was DC'd before i started and i never tried it before that.  but what it doesn't say on the site is that its water-proof, which fluidline is.  this one is water soluble, so it washes away with just water.

i'm guessing if you use it dry it would be similar to fluidline, and if wet it would be like the liquid liner boot black.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm gonna order em to see how they work.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

how much does these cost?


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Wow these look cool! I wanna play w/ em now! Ill let you know how they're like when I work again. I think they might be like Benefits babecake that is water activated. But maybe not cuz babecake cant be used dry. ah! I want!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Can somebody tell me how these go when you get them... I am veery interested!! How exciting!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'm ordering the black soon. =D_

 
Me too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_They say they can be used wet or dry, so I wonder what it is like dry? hmm..._

 
I wondered the same question. They have to be creme, hence, Creme Liner. I just think its different to use creme wet! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_how much does these cost?_

 
$11.50


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

They look devine! And I can't wait to try them!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Looks to me like cake eyeliner with a different name. 

As far as I know cake liner is meant to be used wet and provides a matte finish. Not sure how these compare since I have never tried them.

I will be sure to check em out at macpro when i go to check out the other releases


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I prefer this to things like fluidlines & Clinique Cream Liners because I find them easier to work with; I make such a mess w/the others (like I put it on w/both eyes closed).  I found them to be similar to but better than the Smashbox Cream Eye Liners.

They used to have a Blue one before; I hope they make a Hunter Green, Purple & Navy.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I'm not too keen on the smashbox cream liner...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I hope this doesn't mean an eventual discontinuation of Fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will die without my Blacktrack!_

 
Don't speak of such things! It would mean the end of my relationship with MAC. I just couldn't forgive them for that.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Yeah if they dc Fluidliners I'd be pissed!


----------



## burnerxo123 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

wow i might check these out and there only 11.50?

did they mark the pricde wrong?


----------



## red (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnerxo123* 

 
_wow i might check these out and there only 11.50?

did they mark the pricde wrong?_

 
I think that's the price if you are a Pro member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyhow I called the Pro store in NY, they don't have them in yet ... mentioned they would be $15/16.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I doubt they will DC Fluidlines.  These perform differently than the Fluidlines.  I used to have a couple of the cream liners.  The Cream liners are an old regular MAC line item brought back to life.


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

If this is like the cake liner they used to have i'm in!!


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I think that's the price if you are a Pro member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyhow I called the Pro store in NY, they don't have them in yet ... mentioned they would be $15/16._

 
Nope, that's retail.

At least, I put one in my cart, and it showed up as 11.50 - 40%, so if I ordered it it would cost $6.90. 

And I don't think it's a glitch, because if 11.50 was the discounted price, the retail price would either not be a clean number, regardless of the discount. (If it was the price with a 40% discount, the retail would have to be $19.16666666..., and if it was the price with a 30% discount, the retail would have to be 16.4285714.....)

They may have mispriced it on the site, but it's not the pro member price, of that I am certain.


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I asked today and we haven't received it. Its not in the store, and some people dont know why they would bring them back because fluidline replaced that liner. 

And penultimate is LOVE I swear. Its not replacing anything either, it is amazing and very easy to get a perfect cat line. Cant wait to get it!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I'm so happy these are back!  I use them wet with a #209 or a #311.  Before I had to buy 3 at a time when I visit a CCO now I can get them when I want!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm sure that they will not replace fluidline since they are so different, they may just be PRO only since so many love fluidline.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I really like the look of these, i'll definitly be picking up one or two of these from the pro store in vegas in december. I really like the smashbox creme liners so i'm pretty sure i'll like this too.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

customer service doesn't have em yet either.  i tried ordering earlier today but no luck.


----------



## meg_curls (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

I hope someone gets a hold of one of these soon.  I'm interested, especially since they are only $11


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

No news on them yet. We shall see. We haven't put out the corrector concealors either, I wonder if they will release them together.. hmmm.


----------



## anguria (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Well, i got them but honestly i still prefer fluidlines as they are more creamy and easy to apply.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

So do these perform differently or have a different texture than fluidlines?  I guess what I am getting at is, what do these bring to the current MAC line of liner options?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Well, i got them but honestly i still prefer fluidlines as they are more creamy and easy to apply._

 
good to know.  now i can skip em.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New item on macpro.com-Creme Liner.*

has anyone found a good use for these yet?


----------

